
Show HN: Salaried to Consultant Daily Rate Calculator - codegeek
https://codegeek1001.github.io/salary2consultantcalc/
======
codegeek
A lot of my friends/co-workers have asked me about switching from Salaried to
Daily Rate consultant as I did it a while back. I built this simple calculator
to get an approx. idea. United States only for now as it assumes things like
Social Security, Medicare etc. If this post gets any traction, happy to
discuss.

------
MaysonL
Back in the day, the rule of thumb I was given was to divide by 100. Probably
better than this calculator.

~~~
bradknowles
Yeah, what this tool doesn't account for is all the non-billable time you'll
have to spend trying to find the work that you will be billing for.

If you figure 50% non-billable (which could be wildly optimistic), the ~200
work days per year would turn into ~100 billable work days, and there is your
factor of 100.

